# Goodbye, Jib



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

oh I'm so sorry.

Debbie & mason


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sory to here of this loss. Lary and you guys will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My heart goes out to him for his loss.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have seen with friends how hard it is to lose a pet that has a connection to someone that has already passed on. Sometimes it is like losing that person again. Thoughts and prayers for Gini's family and yours. 

Sometimes it is better not knowing how a pet died. If Jib had eaten something poisonous, Larry probably would feel overwhelmed with guilt.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Prayers coming for you and Larry and Jib.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Jib. Larry will be in my thoughts and prayers. Rest in peace Jib.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry to hear such terrible news--special prayers coming your way from the whole pack.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you all. I think that you are right, Cubbysan. We do feel like we've lost Gini all over again, because Jib was her pride and joy. He was a wonderful dog, as sweet a boy as there has ever been. She was so proud of him. He was so much fun to show. A big dog, who covered ground effortlessly, and always gave a good show. He would bow in the ring, and when he'd see Gini ringside he'd puff up and really pour it on, knowing how it tickled her. He loved puppies, and was always the goofy uncle that the kids could pick on. He'd cheerfully pretend that they had "really beat him up bad." He was with 2 of Gini and Larry's grandchildren when they learned to swim, and they said they weren't afraid to jump in when Jib was with them. He was the source of great joy for the Mulligan's, and has traveled the country with us.
He will be missed, but I am sure that Gini is happy to once again have his big head on her lap and his liquid brown eyes gazing adoringly at her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Too many passing lately, so very sorry PG.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

That is very sad, I am very sorry.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Laura
I am so very sorry. May Jib be with Gini, and may all who are left behind find comfort knowing he is with her. Sincere condolences. Godspeed Jib.

Heather


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry about the loss of Jib.


----------



## LuvmyScooter (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh I'm sorry to hear about your loss PG...run free sweet Jib


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and hubby today. So very sorry for your heartbreaking loss of your beautiful furbaby  Even though all us know the day will come, we are never ready.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

so sorry for the loss of Jib, he sounds like a wonderful boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is so sad. My best wishes and prayers are being sent


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jib. Run free sweet boy and say hello to all of our pups. Know that while you were here you were very loved by so many of all ages.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the loss of Jib, he is now running free with Gini at the bridge.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, Laura, I am so sorry to hear about Jib. I know he was special to you not only for himself but because of what he was to Gini. As you said, he is with Gini now and both are at peace.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Pointgold:

So sorry to hear of Jib's passing.

I was heartened by the sweet stories you told of him in the ring and when swimming...

Those are the moments to hold on to....they are the true essence of a truely great companion..........

Our sympathies.........

SJ and the gang east of Pittsburgh


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of Jib, thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

It is always sad to lose a loved one. I'll hug my dogs and kiss them tonight and hold Jib in our thoughts...


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

That must be so hard for you guys. Sorry for the loss


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can only imagine what the night must have been like, without Jib safely inside. I am so sorry to hear of his passing- especially so unexpectedly. Dogs are so vivid they seem like they will always be there. . . It is so hard losing a triedand true , noble old friend.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am so sorry.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My sympathies to all. So sorry


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Laura, I'm truly sorry for the loss of another beloved dog. I know you've experienced this many times, but that doesn't make it any easier. Blessings.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I forgot to say how beautiful I think his name is.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you. He was a wonderful dog and a true ambassador for the breed.


----------



## maiapup (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss and sudden at that. They are always tough but for me, the ones that are so sudden seem unbearable.


----------

